# Cantering Western on trails?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you cantered before? How is your trotting? 

It is hard to give advice on just 'cantering western'. And what is a trail? Here in southern Arizona, if I consider it a trail & not a dirt road, I wouldn't canter - too many rocks & sometimes some cactus on 'trails'. But in Indiana, it may be a very different story.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've never given any thought to cantering on trails, western or english, I've just always done it. I'd say just relax and move with the horse, never against it just as you do in an arena. This is supposed to be relaxed fun. Also, you should already be profecient in your riding, and able to stay balanced at the canter in the arena as well as in good control of your horse.

As for SHOULD you canter on trail.... well you will get a lot of mixed responses but here is mine.

First and foremost is SAFETY, not just to you but other trail users. If it is an open space where you can see CLEARLY all around, such as a meadow and you know nobody else is there, and you are in complete control of your horse, I'd say it's fine. I have friends that gallop full out in such places. If it's more of a "blind" trail meaning there are trees, etc that obstruct your view of what is ahead, I'd say no if it's a multi use trail where there could be people, pets etc ahead. If it's horse only and you have a very nice slow and controlled canter, then do so but with caution. Remember anything can suddenly POP out at you at any time and spook your horse so if you have an especially nervous steed... don't canter here.

ALWAYS know the area you are riding in. Are there holes or other obstacles? If you don't know, tread with care. When I was 17 I had what could have been a disastrous accident on my horse because I cantered up an unknown hill....and it had gopher holes. My horse went down hard and rolled with me still on her. How we both got out of that unscathed is only my guardian angel's knowledge. I only got the wind knocked out of me and my horse was fine though I gave her a week off just to be sure. I've only cantered in very well known, safe areas ever since.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I've never given any thought to cantering on trails, western or english, I've just always done it. I'd say just relax and move with the horse, never against it just as you do in an arena. This is supposed to be relaxed fun. Also, you should already be profecient in your riding, and able to stay balanced at the canter in the arena as well as in good control of your horse.
> 
> As for SHOULD you canter on trail.... well you will get a lot of mixed responses but here is mine.
> 
> ...


OP, I agree with all of the above.

I didn't know there was a difference between sitting a canter on a western saddle and on an english one.

As far as this issue is concerned, they are the same thing: a piece of leather under you. 

I'm also going to ask the same thing bsms did: have you ever cantered before? If so, how many times?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't do it here due to the outcropping of big rocks. I have a place in a field that the owner mows and used to farm. I'm going to walk(without my horse) every inch of that open strip so I'll see for myself it's safe before I cantor my horse there. Can't wait!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If you've got a good, natural seat it shouldn't matter what saddle you ride in.
Having ridden both quite frequently, there is a difference in the way both saddles position you on the horse's back.
An english sets you higher on the horse's shoulders and also pushes your hips forward a bit more, whereas a western typically sits you nearer the center of the horse's back and allows you to sit deep a lot easier.

When it comes to cantering in a western, i find it easiest just to relax and roll your weight back onto your tailbone and let your hips absorb the motion. In an english i like to rise a little forward and grip more with my legs (which isn't as simple in a western because there is alot more, stiffer leather between you and the horse).


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the help!


----------

